# Looking for players for a skype game



## logan9a (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking for RPG players!

  Heroic Cthulhu is a table top role playing game based on a humorous mix of forensic investigation, urban horror and more. All actual play sessions are recorded and published as a podcast. *We have players from all over the world but we're always looking for more.* Listen to some episodes and visit our forums to find out how to get involved.  

  Check out *http://tinyurl.com/dallhw *for details.


----------

